# Bryn on Tour



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is absolutely no truth that Bryn Dog has gone walk -(float)- about in Europe.

Click here to see Bryn's doppelganger getting rescued.

This is our Bryn.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

If he could talk?


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> There is absolutely no truth that Bryn Dog has gone walk -(float)- about in Europe.
> 
> Click here to see Bryn's doppelganger getting rescued.
> 
> This is our Bryn.


Hi John,

We know there is absolutely no way that this would be Bryn :wink: as can be seen by the photo he has just had his dinner and is watching telly :roll: he know's which side his bread is buttered.......... :lol: :lol:

Cheers matey :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Definately NOT Bryn floating about, that doggie is well behaved :lol: 


Jac


----------

